# critical care facility reporting



## maudys (Feb 9, 2010)

Does the same apply for physician and facility reporting? see below.

Critical care reporting for physician providing critical care 
******CPT Assistant, February 2007 Page: 10 Category: Coding Communication 
******Related Information 

What services are included in reporting critical care when performed during the critical period by the physician(s) providing critical care? 

AMA Comment: 

The following services are included in reporting critical care and are not reported separately: interpretation of cardiac output measurements (93561, 93562), chest x-rays (71010, 71015, 71020), pulse oximetry (94760, 94761, 94762), blood gases, and information data stored in computers (eg, ECGs, blood pressures, hematologic data [99090]); gastric intubation (43752, 91105); temporary transcutaneous pacing (92953); ventilatory management (94002-94004, 94660, 94662); and vascular access procedures (36000, 36410, 36415, 36540, 36600).


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 9, 2010)

yes it applies for both pro and facility


----------



## kjohnson (Feb 12, 2010)

So do you remove the bundled items completely off the bill or would you still report with a $0.00 charge?


----------



## Basil (Feb 12, 2010)

so, let me ask...critical care code is reported on facility ? I understood  it was only physician side....please set me straight on this....thanks!


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 12, 2010)

In the ER, critical care is reported both on the pro side and fac side.  However, the facility side has to have any one of the following:
Multiple parenteral medications requiring constant monitoring
Provision of any of the following:
Major Trauma care/ multiple surgical consultants
Chest tube insertion
Major burn care
Treatment of active chest pain in ACS
Administration of IV vasoactive meds (see guidelines) 
CPR
Defibrillation/ Cardioversion
Pericardiocentesis
Administration of ACLS Drugs in cardiac arrest
Bi-PAP/ CPAP
Endotracheal intubation
Cricothyrotomy
Ventilator management
Arterial line placement
Control of major hemorrhage
Pacemaker insertion through a Central Line
Delivery of baby


----------



## Basil (Feb 16, 2010)

thank you for the info..


----------

